# Fresh Scottish Salmon Grilled on a Cedar Plank



## Ross in Ventura (Sep 12, 2015)

Three peaces Scottish Salmon on a wine soaked buttered cedar plank seasoned with Dizzy Pig's Raging River Rub and Chipolte Rub.







On the Grill Grates @ 450* for ten minutes.



Looks perfectly grilled.







And it was perfectly grilled, served with baked potato and peas. Very tasty we had Jackie's nephew Jeff over for dinner last night.

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 12, 2015)

I hate peas!
Fish looks great BTW!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi Ross.

Well I like peas.  I admit I only use them in things like pot pies/ casseroles  or tuna pasta salad etc.  Looks like a new way  to serve an old veggie friend for me.  

If you soak the cedar plank in wine, how come it doesn't ignite like when you add liquor to something and it flames?    I tried to find a web answer and it says the grill time is not that long and the temp is not that high to cause burning.   Well, true,  salmon is not that long to cook, but the temp you chose doesn't match what I read.  So maybe they are right?  

The salmon looks good,   as did your chicken the other day too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2015)

You make very pretty food, Ross.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## roadfix (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice dish Ross!   I miss your signature wine glass next to your cooker...


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Sep 12, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Hi Ross.
> 
> Well I like peas.  I admit I only use them in things like pot pies/ casseroles  or tuna pasta salad etc.  Looks like a new way  to serve an old veggie friend for me.
> 
> ...


The alcohol is not that much in wine it well not eg night at that temp. But I know that I'm right I've grilled this to many  Times
Ross


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Sep 12, 2015)

roadfix said:


> Nice dish Ross!   I miss your signature wine glass next to your cooker...


Thanks roadfix I quit drinking in January

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 12, 2015)

That does look good 

And yes, liquor has much more alcohol in it than wine. I think wine typically is at most 6 to 7 percent alcohol, while liquor is anywhere from 40 to 80 percent.


----------

